# [Norwegian NR] Morten Arborg 3x3 single 7.66 at Guildford Summer Open



## Shortey (Aug 3, 2011)

> Easy cross.  I did OLLCP and then I got an EPLL skip.
> 
> Thanks to Daniel Sheppard for lending me his DaYan ZhanChi, Joey Gouly for filming and Simon Crawford for judging.
> 
> Done at Guildford Summer Open.


----------



## Jostle (Aug 3, 2011)

Lol, I didn't know you were that good at 5x5


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 3, 2011)

Jostle said:


> Lol, I didn't know you were that good at 5x5


 
What is this I don't even...

Great job, Morten! I feel really bad you got that +2 on a 7.03 a while back.


----------



## Jostle (Aug 3, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> What is this I don't even...
> 
> Great job, Morten! I feel really bad you got that +2 on a 7.03 a while back.


 
Apples


----------



## Johan444 (Aug 3, 2011)

like a baws


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 3, 2011)

wait why didn't anyone go like "OMFGFOMFOGMFOGFMOGFMOGM"

seriously.... that looked slow but it was fast ...


----------



## ianography (Aug 3, 2011)

stupid reaction


----------



## Shortey (Aug 3, 2011)

buelercuber said:


> wait why didn't anyone go like "OMFGFOMFOGMFOGFMOGFMOGM"
> 
> seriously.... that looked slow but it was fast ...


 
Because no one was looking.

Thanks..?


ianography said:


> stupid reaction


 
ok... sorry?


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 3, 2011)

People did start applauding eventually. It just took a while for people to realise.
Nice cube btw


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 3, 2011)

At the end, you can hear my saying "Yeah, 'cause sevens don't get applause".


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Aug 3, 2011)

Sick man!


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 3, 2011)

Wtf your TPS looked so low. 

Congrats on the great solve


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 3, 2011)

Shortey said:


> Because no one was looking.
> 
> Thanks..?
> 
> ...


 
haha.


----------



## ianography (Aug 3, 2011)

Shortey said:


> ok... sorry?


 
Not your reaction, the crowd's reaction.


----------

